# Got pulled over last night.



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

So I'm always going on about how nice the police are around here not writing tickets for insignificant issues and such. Got pulled over late last night and it went like this:

Officer: I pulled you over because one of your headlights is outs.
Me: Oh thanks, I didn't realize that.
Officer: Can I see your drivers license.
Me: Yes sir, but I do need to inform you that I have a CCW. (State Law)
Officer: Do you have a weapon on you?
Me: Yes, and it's near my wallet, with my license in it.
Officer: Alright, as long as you don't touch it getting your license out.
*hand over license*
Officer: I'm going to run this to make sure you don't have any outstanding warrants or anything. Don't get out of the vehicle for any reason.
*runs license*
Officer: Here's a warning for having a headlight out.
Me: I'll get it fixed first thing in the morning, thanks for letting me know it was out.



Headlight must have just gone out that night, I had even stopped to talk to an officer about an hour earlier (kid ran his car into someone's yard) and he didn't say anything...and passed a speed trap in one of the more vicious townships 20 minutes earlier. I always wondered how so many people drive around with a light out and don't notice, I checked on the way home, with a decent set of modern projectors it's actually hard to notice you have one out.

So a couple trips to the store (first package was a mislabeled return), $35, and <5 minutes of work later and I have two new bulbs. Also, I'm still not wrong about how nice our local police are.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I got nail for so called doing 32 in a 25mph zone. Fortunately, my case was dismissed do to the officers radar gun proving to be insuffient.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> So I'm always going on about how nice the police are around here not writing tickets for insignificant issues and such. Got pulled over late last night and it went like this:
> 
> Officer: I pulled you over because one of your headlights is outs.
> Me: Oh thanks, I didn't realize that.
> ...


What city are you in?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Columbus.


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

So basically, you showed a police officer respect, and he responded back by respecting you. Which has been my experience my whole life. If only many other people in our society could learn that lesson.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> So I'm always going on about how nice the police are around here not writing tickets for insignificant issues and such. Got pulled over late last night and it went like this:
> 
> Officer: I pulled you over because one of your headlights is outs.
> Me: Oh thanks, I didn't realize that.
> ...


is it a state law to let them know you have a permit?
or is it a state law to let them know you have a permit AND a weapon on you at the time?

I ask because you said you "have a CCW", as in a permit
which thus cop asked if you had a weapon

I have a permit, but I probably would have said "i have a weapon and a permit for it"
although in my state its not required to tell the officer(unless he specially ask if you have any weapons/drugs in the car)
and I would only volunteer my permit info if i had to step out the car (and I had a weapon with me)


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> So basically, you showed a police officer respect, and he responded back by respecting you. Which has been my experience my whole life. If only many other people in our society could learn that lesson.


The police should absolutely learn that lesson. It's shoot first and ask questions later in too many places in this country.


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> The police should absolutely learn that lesson. It's shoot first and ask questions later in too many places in this country.


Well, not really. Criminals in this country are innocent until proven guilty. Cops are guilty until proven innocent. That is just an outright lie. Cops put their lives on the line every day, and too many DO NOT RESPECT that. I have police officers in my family. If you had to witness that horrors of humanity they see every day (domestic abuse, child abuse, murders, rapes, violent theft assaults on innocent people) you would have more respect and understanding for what they go through. the people who complain the loudest about the police are the ones that can 't seem to understand that speeding is illegal, driving drunk is illegal, selling drugs on street corners is illegal. If you attack a cop, punch him in the face and try to take his gun, he has every right to shoot you.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@IndianaMachino , no, he doesn't. He can only meet force with force in every state in the Union. I realize the cops we hear the most about are the ones abusing their authority. I know that's not the majority. I don't agree with the methods of protest that have been chosen, but something has to change. And we need to all be on the same side and demand to be respected when stopped...the police initiate the contact--they need to be professional, and unfortunately they are trigger happy in many cities. Maybe not where you are, but most certainly in the inner cities and here in SoCal. This isn't an Uber topic, so I will bow out of it now...but realize that _*not everyone has the same experience*_ and until that changes, the cops have work to do.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> So basically, you showed a police officer respect, and he responded back by respecting you. Which has been my experience my whole life. If only many other people in our society could learn that lesson.


I lived on 3 different continents and my experience is the same.
I have even got away with a warning for a red light.
Just be civil and calm..... it's not only about what you say
it's also about what your body language is transmitting.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> @IndianaMachino , no, he doesn't. He can only meet force with force in every state in the Union. I realize the cops we hear the most about are the ones abusing their authority. I know that's not the majority. I don't agree with the methods of protest that have been chosen, but something has to change. And we need to all be on the same side and demand to be respected when stopped...the police initiate the contact--they need to be professional, and unfortunately they are trigger happy in many cities. Maybe not where you are, but most certainly in the inner cities and here in SoCal. This isn't an Uber topic, so I will bow out of it now...but realize that _*not everyone has the same experience*_ and until that changes, the cops have work to do.


If you try to take my gun, you're going to get shot.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> If you try to take my gun, you're going to get shot.


You actually bring to mind another point.
No one generally knows if someone tries to go for a cop's gun.
Because dead men tell no tales, and the cop reads from the script, "He reached for his waistband. I feared for my life. Bam." "He went for my gun. Bam."

Thank God for video in some public places that can tell us what really happens. Thank God for spectators willing to defy (unlawful) police orders not to film encounters. What interest do the police have in suppressing man-on-the-street filming, if they are law abiding officers?

And the newest question...*How many times are we willing to accept, "The patrol car was equipped with a camera, but it was off," or "The officer had been issued a body camera, but was not wearing it" ???*

It should be like the Uber app --gotta connect this up here  -- If the camera's not on, you don't get sent on any calls.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> So I'm always going on about how nice the police are around here not writing tickets for insignificant issues and such. Got pulled over late last night and it went like this:
> 
> Officer: I pulled you over because one of your headlights is outs.
> Me: Oh thanks, I didn't realize that.
> ...


You white or black? I'm betting on white.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> The police should absolutely learn that lesson. It's shoot first and ask questions later in too many places in this country.


That Is such an ignorant statement. Tell me, speaking from your own personal experience, how many times have you been shot at only to be asked questions later? And in which parts of the country did that occur?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> That Is such an ignorant statement. Tell me, speaking from your own personal experience, how many times have you been shot at only to be asked questions later? And in which parts of the country did that occur?


Oh, so because it hasn't happened to me personally, it isn't a problem? Wake up, man. We have to fix this.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> You actually bring to mind another point.
> No one generally knows if someone tries to go for a cop's gun.
> Because dead men tell no tales, and the cop reads from the script, "He reached for his waistband. I feared for my life. Bam." "He went for my gun. Bam."
> 
> ...


"He reached for his waistband" I heard an interesting theory on this other day. Since a lot of kids nowadays wear their pants half way down their butts, they have to hold up their pants as they run away. Thus, reaching for their waistbands.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Oh, so because it hasn't happened to me personally, it isn't a problem? Wake up, man. We have to fix this.


You made such a definitive statement you lead others to believe this has happened to you. As if you have first hand experience with "shoot first as questions later"
All you're doing is speculating just like the media does when they don't have all the information to go by. So yes, if you haven't personally experienced it, it's irresponsible and ignorant of you to make comments like that.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> You made such a definitive statement you lead others to believe this has happened to you. As if you have first hand experience with "shoot first as questions later"
> All you're doing is speculating just like the media does when they don't have all the information to go by. So yes, if you haven't personally experienced it, it's irresponsible and ignorant of you to make comments like that.


If you keep your head in the sand, you're the ignorant one and you are part of the problem. Wake up!! Look around!! It's war out here, cops against naked unarmed mentally ill people, cops against unarmed homeless people, cops against unarmed black people, cops against women. Seriously, can't you see it?


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> If you try to take my gun, you're going to get shot.


Punch a cop in the face, try to take his gun.... and people made this guy some hero or martyr. Disgusting.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> Punch a cop in the face, try to take his gun.... and people made this guy some hero or martyr. Disgusting.


If you are speaking about the Michael Brown case, those are not the facts, those are the officer's testimony.
There are hundreds of other cases.
That is one case.
And I hope to God it will be the last.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

http://gawker.com/unarmed-people-of-color-killed-by-police-1999-2014-1666672349
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/12/grand-jury-witness-police-killing-indictment-david-corn
https://www.popularresistance.org/police-department-that-kills-highest-rate-of-unarmed-citizens/
http://www.ocregister.com/video/v/1628003509001/crime-fullerton-government
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013...irm-officer-shot-killed-unarmed-homeless-man/
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2014/03/03/a-rash-of-police-shootings-in-san-diego/
http://articles.latimes.com/keyword/police-shootings-san-diego
http://mentalillnesspolicy.org/states/california/sandiegotragedies.html
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Craig-Peyer-Parole-Hearing-Cara-Knott-137092283.html
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...-Stripped-Peace-Officer-Duties-272055081.html
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...hare_naked_photographs_of_women_in_their.html

There are SO many more lists...hundreds upon hundreds of unarmed citizens abused and killed by police...reform is SO needed!!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Oh, so because it hasn't happened to me personally, it isn't a problem? Wake up, man. We have to fix this.


OK so it hasn't happened to you personally. So, how many times have you witnessed with your own eyes and ears, an incident from beginning to end?
An incident where a cop shoots at someone then asks questions afterward? Or are you just going by what the media tells you?
Unlike you, i can speak from personal experience. I have personally written a press release only to have the media spice it up a little and put their own twist on things without having facts to support it.


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> If you are speaking about the Michael Brown case, those are not the facts, those are the officer's testimony.
> There are hundreds of other cases.
> That is one case.
> And I hope to God it will be the last.


I am going to withdraw from this discussion, this is a great message board for Uber help... I will focus on Uber stuff.


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> http://gawker.com/unarmed-people-of-color-killed-by-police-1999-2014-1666672349
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/12/grand-jury-witness-police-killing-indictment-david-corn
> https://www.popularresistance.org/police-department-that-kills-highest-rate-of-unarmed-citizens/
> http://www.ocregister.com/video/v/1628003509001/crime-fullerton-government
> ...


Being unarmed doesn't mean someone is innocent and didn't bring it upon themself.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> The police should absolutely learn that lesson. It's shoot first and ask questions later in too many places in this country.


*"she is black OR she believes that she is black like the white rapper in trailer park boys"*



CityGirl said:


> If you keep your head in the sand, you're the ignorant one and you are part of the problem. Wake up!! Look around!! It's war out here, cops against naked unarmed mentally ill people, cops against unarmed homeless people, cops against unarmed black people, cops against women. Seriously, can't you see it?


*"war against unarmed black people???"*
I guess she is the one with her head in the sand, no other explanation for ignorant people like her.

I refuse to respond to her directly, not talking to disrespectful or criminal people like that.
They don't even deserve to have their voice heard, but the ****ing media even pushed the media by saying

*"unarmed black male" instead of "convenient store robber*,
* that has punched an Police Officer in Uniform in his face and tried to get his gun to kill him"*

It's not about black people there are a whole lot black Police Officers and they are all doing a great job,

The two killed NYPD Officers were Asian and Hispanic ethnicity.
I guess the "war" is no longer blacks against Police.. now it's Hispanic and Asian and White against black wannabe thugs.
He gladly killed himself because in Jail the Hispanic and Asians would have raped him so badly.

Sorry but I never had problems with cops. I follow the law and respect the police. If I get pulled over I act slowly and show my hands all the time.
It's a dangerous situation for the Officers and I do anything to assist them and prove that I am not a threat to them.

Eventually that's why I never got shot. Also I try to stay out of South LA.

Also I had tears in my eyes when I saw 25.000 Police Officers in New York showing up to the funeral.
THAT's how real protests are done by civilized people.

The others are nothing else than Anarchists and don't even deserve to live in the United States.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> http://gawker.com/unarmed-people-of-color-killed-by-police-1999-2014-1666672349
> http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2014/12/grand-jury-witness-police-killing-indictment-david-corn
> https://www.popularresistance.org/police-department-that-kills-highest-rate-of-unarmed-citizens/
> http://www.ocregister.com/video/v/1628003509001/crime-fullerton-government
> ...


...and there are thousands upon thousands who complied with the police and lived to tell their story like IndianaMachino.
Here's a tip, comply with the police. Don't run, don't hide, don't challenge them to a fight. They're just doing a job. So they might have a bad attitude. Deal with it. They are the ones with the gun remember? Ready to shoot you at a moments notice, so you say. Best thing for you to do is comply.
Alright, that's my public service announcement for the day. I don't usually get caught up in the drama around here so go ahead, i'll let you have the last word. Just remember mine though.


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry, I tried to stay quiet and couldn't. Those alerts keep popping up... saw this on facebook a few days ago.. Over 700 police officers were killed in the line of duty in this country since 2010. That is only 4 years. One was killed in the town I lived in 2010, he was trying to stop a robbery at a Kohl's Department Store.... shot over a bag of crap jewelry.

Message board won't let me paste the 700+ names here... so here is the Wikipedia link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_American_police_officers_killed_in_the_line_of_duty


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> Sorry, I tried to stay quiet and couldn't. Those alerts keep popping up... saw this on facebook a few days ago.. Over 700 police officers were killed in the line of duty in this country since 2010. That is only 4 years. One was killed in the town I lived in 2010, he was trying to stop a robbery at a Kohl's Department Store.... shot over a bag of crap jewelry.
> 
> Message board won't let me paste the 700+ names here... so here is the Wikipedia link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_American_police_officers_killed_in_the_line_of_duty


How many of them were killed by unarmed people?

You guys are missing the point entirely, there IS a problem and WE ALL need to acknowledge it and fix it. I said early on that these are rogue officers and do not represent the majority. But the culture protects them and that absolutely has to change. If you won't stand up to protect our homeless, our mentally ill, our people of color, women, that says a lot about you and what category you should fall into.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm from a blue family as well IndianaMachino.. so I can'tjust shut up and be quiet to that as well..

KTLA just reporting that this early morning was another Ambush to Police Officers in South LA.

http://ktla.com/2014/12/29/manhunt-underway-after-2-lapd-officers-ambushed-shot-at-in-south-la/

Los Angeles police called off an intense 8-hour manhunt Monday morning that began after two officers were ambushed in an "unprovoked attack" in the Vermont-Slauson neighborhood of South L.A. the previous night.

A massive manhunt was underway in South LA in the early morning hours of Dec. 29, 2014, after two officers were fired upon the previous night. (Credit: KTLA)
The officers from the LAPD's 77th Division were responding to an unrelated radio call Sunday around 9:30 p.m. on Hoover Street near 66th Street (map) when two men allegedly opened fire on their patrol car, according to Los Angeles Police Department Detective Megan Aguilar.
Several rounds were shot in the direction of the officers, LAPD Capt. Lillian Carranza said.
"This was a completely unprovoked attack," she added.
One of the officers returned fire toward the alleged gunmen, but it was not immediately clear whether either was hit.
Neither officer was injured.


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

Mor


CityGirl said:


> How many of them were killed by unarmed people?
> 
> You guys are missing the point entirely, there IS a problem and WE ALL need to acknowledge it and fix it. I said early on that these are rogue officers and do not represent the majority. But the culture protects them and that absolutely has to change. If you won't stand up to protect our homeless, our mentally ill, our people of color, women, that says a lot about you and what category you should fall into.


More importantly, do you think it will be a busy night in Indianapolis? Should I get out there and drive tonight?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

@IndianaMachino thank you for sharing your story of a positive experience with the police. Not too many people take the time to acknowledge that.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I'm from a blue family as well IndianaMachino.. so I can'tjust shut up and be quiet to that as well..
> 
> KTLA just reporting that this early morning was another Ambush to Police Officers in South LA.
> 
> ...


Of course. It's getting out of hand because nothing is changing.

I can tell you are from a blue family. And I'm sure your family members who serve are trying to do good. I won't call you names for your perspective, like you did me. I'm trying to raise awareness. I wish you wouldn't be blinded by the blue and see that the bad needs to be weeded out so we can all trust and respect police again. Your family members would appreciate and benefit from that!


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> So I'm always going on about how nice the police are around here not writing tickets for insignificant issues and such. Got pulled over late last night and it went like this:
> 
> Officer: I pulled you over because one of your headlights is outs.
> Me: Oh thanks, I didn't realize that.
> ...


Great response to the officer on informing him of the CCW!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> Mor
> 
> More importantly, do you think it will be a busy night in Indianapolis? Should I get out there and drive tonight?


That's the name of the game! You have to get out there and see what the public has in store for you tonight. It's really hard to nail down a pattern except we know they like to go out and drink Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@CityGirl 
well I may have called you names and I should apologize for that.

You wrote in a respectful way so I should continue discussing with you.

blue family : yes correct and I am also a Police volunteer but not sworn officer.
I do "unpaid community work" not because a judge made me do it,
but because I believe in doing good things and helping people.

raising awareness: Sorry, but I disagree with you at that point.
The Media should raise awareness but what they did is this :

By using words like "black" and "unarmed" or "black kid with a toy gun" they made people like you believe that police must be evil
and even worse at war against black people - BUT THAT IS NOT THE CASE !

The true is that those persons made deadly mistakes which were not forgiven for the live and safety of those who are risking their lives to keep the community safe!
They speak all languages of the world and are made of all races of the world. Their name is "The Police" Only bad people need to fear them.

But I want to bring this discussion to a different for you "neutral" level.

The Media also uses phrases like "Islamist" equal with "Terrorist" and Islamic State as it was "the official religion of Islam"
It must sound like "Islam" was a bad thing and people would have to fear it.

I am Islamic and I have to suffer because of those Terrorists.
Whenever I travel I can be sure my inspection will be more precise because of my ethnicity. 
Some guys messed it up for the rest of us. BUT I DON'T BLAME IT TO THE CUSTOM AND BORDER PROTECTION OFFICERS !
They are just doing their job and I have to respect how they do it, because they are doing it to protect the community.
And I am a part of this community.

If you are black and you lived in a extreme criminal black neighbourhood, guess what.. you would somehow suffer under higher police presence
and maybe getting pulled over more often than if you were white and lived in a nice neighbourhood. But why blame the police that tries their best to protect
people in bad neighbourhoods?

If the Liqueur stores and Seven Elevens there get robbed more often than anywhere else it's just the consequence.
But "those guys" go to the streets and use "peaceful protests" to rob convenient stores and set buildings and cars on fire.

But to be honest this all has nothing to do with Uber anymore.
We should really find the way back to the forums original purpose.

You are welcome to send me PN to continue a discussion.
If the admin decides to delete some posts I will totally agree with his decision.

(See.. I respect the authorities, if I like it or not)


----------



## IndianaMachino (Dec 18, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> That's the name of the game! You have to get out there and see what the public has in store for you tonight. It's really hard to nail down a pattern except we know they like to go out and drink Friday and Saturday night.


I know. But last week, Monday and Tuesday night were real busy because lots of people were off work, which I suspect might also be the case tonight. Since my day job I am working from home all week... and it is so slow (IT Sales job).. I might be able to bang out 6 days of Uber (Sunday's Colts game should convince me to leave the house). Good luck all on New Year's Eve and the week... I am done with the police discussion, the Uberpeople message board is not the place for it, I do enough of that on facebook bickering with my "friends" who hate cops because it was the cop's fault that were driving 75 in a 40 after 12 beers and 2 ounces of weed in a cup holder and ended up in jail for 3 nights.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@No-tippers-suck
Thank you for a respectful reply. I can agree with some of your points. I don't think that, even if one is exposed to extra scrutiny due to circumstances (flying, neighborhood), they should have to fear violence for their race/religion/gender/whatever. Unfortunately, others still do and that is what I'm saying we should all (everyone of every color, religion, gender...all of humanity) unite to stop.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

IndianaMachino said:


> Being unarmed doesn't mean someone is innocent and didn't bring it upon themself.


true, but using a tazer in such unarmed incidents, is probably a better option than a gun. If you can't make good decisions, then one should not be a cop


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> is it a state law to let them know you have a permit?
> or is it a state law to let them know you have a permit AND a weapon on you at the time?
> 
> I ask because you said you "have a CCW", as in a permit
> ...


I'd have to double check, I think only informing him of the license is necessary, which is even required when not carrying. Either way the license shows up when he pulls my plate info, so he knows I have one already*, and the existence of a gun is pretty much guaranteed to be the next question.

*though apparently my license is harder to find on the plate info than it should be, it should be one of the first things that pops, but mine is listed after some black guy that once gave the police my SS# when he was arrested, probably coincidence that he accidentally gave my number (or it was mistyped), my identity hasn't been stolen at any point as far as credit and the like goes.


----------



## UberTruckGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> If you keep your head in the sand, you're the ignorant one and you are part of the problem. Wake up!! Look around!! It's war out here, cops against naked unarmed mentally ill people, cops against unarmed homeless people, cops against unarmed black people, cops against women. Seriously, can't you see it?


War? It's people like you that are the problem!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> is it a state law to let them know you have a permit?
> or is it a state law to let them know you have a permit AND a weapon on you at the time?
> 
> I ask because you said you "have a CCW", as in a permit
> ...


Actually Bart.... you might want to re-think your strategy.... My CCW permit has gotten me out of 3 tickets. I always hand the cop my license AND my CCW permit as well as my registration. Then I tell them, "I just want to let you know that I'm carrying". They always pause for a second and tell me to keep my hands on the wheel, then we deal with the moving violation.... then 2 of the times they went back to their car to check my record, the other time the cop just handed my licences and registration back and told me not to do it again. When the cops see the CCW..... they know that you're background has already been looked at with a fine-tooth-comb.

FYI
In Mass. we're Not required to disclose a concealed handgun when approached by a cop.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

happened to me the other night. I was pulled over. I voluntarily informed the officer that I had a firearm in the car, and showed him my CCW on request. He only issued me a verbal warning and told me to be safe. He also told me that if he drove for a living then he'd carry a firearm also. I keep a .38 in my car. Simple and easy. I also have pepper spray.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Actually Bart.... you might want to re-think your strategy.... My CCW permit has gotten me out of 3 tickets. I always hand the cop my license AND my CCW permit as well as my registration. Then I tell them, "I just want to let you know that I'm carrying". They always pause for a second and tell me to keep my hands on the wheel, then we deal with the moving violation.... then 2 of the times they went back to their car to check my record, the other time the cop just handed my licences and registration back and told me not to do it again. When the cops see the CCW..... they know that you're background has already been looked at with a fine-tooth-comb.
> 
> FYI
> In Mass. we're Not required to disclose a concealed handgun when approached by a cop.


reminded of this story before all traffic stops were video taped and recorded:

A police officer pulls a guy over for speeding and has the following exchange: 
Officer: May I see your driver's license? 
Driver: I don't have one. I had it suspended when I got my 5th DUI. 
Officer: May I see the owner's card for this vehicle? 
Driver: It's not my car. I stole it. 
Officer: The car is stolen? 
Driver: That's right. But come to think of it, I think I saw the owner's card in the glove box when I was putting my gun in there. 
Officer: There's a gun in the glove box? 
Driver: Yes sir. That's where I put it after I shot and killed the woman who owns this car and stuffed her in the trunk. 
Officer: There's a BODY in the TRUNK?!?!? 
Driver: Yes, sir.

Hearing this, the officer immediately called his captain. The car was quickly surrounded by police, and the captain approached the driver to handle the tense situation:

Captain: Sir, can I see your license? 
Driver: Sure. Here it is. 
It was valid. 
Captain: Who's car is this? 
Driver: It's mine, officer. Here's the owner's card. 
The driver owned the car. 
Captain: Could you slowly open your glove box so I can see if there's a gun in it? 
Driver: Yes, sir, but there's no gun in it. 
Sure enough, there was nothing in the glove box. 
Captain: Would you mind opening your trunk? I was told you said there's a body in it. 
Driver: No problem. 
Trunk is opened; no body. 
Captain: I don't understand it. The officer who stopped you said you told him you didn't have a license, stole the car, had a gun in the glovebox, and that there was a dead body in the trunk. 
Driver: Yeah, I'll bet the lying s.o.b. told you I was speeding, too!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> happened to me the other night. I was pulled over. I voluntarily informed the officer that I had a firearm in the car, and showed him my CCW on request. He only issued me a verbal warning and told me to be safe. He also told me that if he drove for a living then he'd carry a firearm also. I keep a .38 in my car. Simple and easy. I also have pepper spray.


Gotta have the pepper spray if you're carrying.... no one wants to shoot someone.... and ActionJax is right - pepper spray is vicious. If pepper spray doesn't stop someone, you pretty much will need to shoot him in self-defense/ if you're life's in danger.

.38???? what are you messing with a revolver for??? Jeeezz!!! LOL


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> is it a state law to let them know you have a permit?
> or is it a state law to let them know you have a permit AND a weapon on you at the time?
> 
> I ask because you said you "have a CCW", as in a permit
> ...


A state trooper and your local city cops will be the only ones that know you have it as they can see it on the record. I will ALWAYS have both hands on the wheel, interior light on if it is at night, and all windows rolled down....takes away any threat. I pull out my license and my ccw license at the same time and tell them I have a weapon. Usually, that will get you out of a ticket because they know you are a straight up guy if you have a ccw.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> reminded of this story before all traffic stops were video taped and recorded:
> 
> A police officer pulls a guy over for speeding and has the following exchange:
> Officer: May I see your driver's license?
> ...


Great story and excellent strategy!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm hoping they start Judge Dredd soon, it will be cool to see people getting executed for minor crimes without a real trial, pretty sure that is what New York is doing already right? Sell cigarettes on the street and a cop can choke you to death without any repercussions at all. Comply or die baby, don't want to listen? Taze 'em, it's less lethal, they probably won't die, safe for kids and grown ups of all sizes, perfect for someone doesn't follow your every instruction before your patience is gone. **** the police, they are tools of oppression, we are in a police state, half our prison population is non violent drug offenders, big corporations run the prisons (at a profit), and soon enough we'll be living in a dystopian future ala district nine/elysiam.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Gotta have the pepper spray if you're carrying.... no one wants to shoot someone.... and ActionJax is right - pepper spray is vicious. If pepper spray doesn't stop someone, you pretty much will need to shoot him in self-defense/ if you're life's in danger.
> 
> .38???? what are you messing with a revolver for??? Jeeezz!!! LOL


Inherited this one from my Grandpa. Love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I got married because I taught she was a cop! Chick cops are sexy and nice!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

How long until you found out she wasn't a cop?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Actually Bart.... you might want to re-think your strategy.... My CCW permit has gotten me out of 3 tickets. I always hand the cop my license AND my CCW permit as well as my registration. Then I tell them, "I just want to let you know that I'm carrying". They always pause for a second and tell me to keep my hands on the wheel, then we deal with the moving violation.... then 2 of the times they went back to their car to check my record, the other time the cop just handed my licences and registration back and told me not to do it again. When the cops see the CCW..... they know that you're background has already been looked at with a fine-tooth-comb.
> 
> FYI
> In Mass. we're Not required to disclose a concealed handgun when approached by a cop.


Please stop speeding, cars are far more deadly than firearms.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Please stop speeding, cars are far more deadly than firearms.


I would argue that lack of attention is more deadly than speeding. I find there are plenty of people that drive the speed limit, but have no situational awareness. I almost always drive 5-10 mph over the limit on the freeway, but I am constantly checking mirrors and looking ahead, anticipating traffic. How often do you see people driving down the street, just staring straight ahead?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> If you are speaking about the Michael Brown case, those are not the facts, those are the officer's testimony.
> There are hundreds of other cases.
> That is one case.
> And I hope to God it will be the last.


^^^
I know it's an old thread, but I'll reply anyway. 
Those ARE the facts as proven by the forensics.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Please stop speeding, cars are far more deadly than firearms.


none were for speeding.... 1 - rolled thru a stop sign down the street from my house. 2 - did an "interesting" u-turn in a one-way parking lot so I could get the end parking spot. 3 - drove on the other side of the street to get around a stopped city bus.... was only doing about 2 mph.... the cops was annoyed that I wouldn't wait.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I would argue that lack of attention is more deadly than speeding. I find there are plenty of people that drive the speed limit, but have no situational awareness. I almost always drive 5-10 mph over the limit on the freeway, but I am constantly checking mirrors and looking ahead, anticipating traffic. How often do you see people driving down the street, just staring straight ahead?


Agreed. And a lot of them can't even get out of there own way. smh


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> eminded of this story before all traffic stops were video taped and recorded:


Joke gets 5 stars


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

#1 advocates for over reaching gun control laws is...wait for it...COPS!

They want to take your constitutional right away, so they can feel safe. 
Armed law abiding citizens are not a treat to the Cops or the public.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Joke gets 5 stars


An oldie but a goodie! Great American humour!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

IndianaMachino said:


> I am going to withdraw from this discussion.


Yeah,,I gonna go that route too. Ill save my liberal NYC opinions for a different forum. I have enough issues with cops as an unarmed uber driver


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> That Is such an ignorant statement. Tell me, speaking from your own personal experience, how many times have you been shot at only to be asked questions later? And in which parts of the country did that occur?


you must live on Mars,or a planet other than Earth



UberDude2 said:


> You made such a definitive statement you lead others to believe this has happened to you. As if you have first hand experience with "shoot first as questions later"
> All you're doing is speculating just like the media does when they don't have all the information to go by. So yes, if you haven't personally experienced it, it's irresponsible and ignorant of you to make comments like that.


so to know anything,it has to happen to you know? surely you cant be serious about this statement



Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I know it's an old thread, but I'll reply anyway.
> Those ARE the facts as proven by the forensics.


naw,forensics didnt prove exactly what happened. that's still a he say she say
you can look at the forensics, but you still cant tell me the exact sequence of events that happened in that case. right now only officer Wilson can,and course he's not going to say he shot a black kid for the hell of it, even it was the truth

lets say forensics shows browns DNA n the gun
you cant say brown was "going for the gun" or somehow brown got in contact with the gun now can you?
forensics can show you and confirm what happened (i.e. someone got shot by said bullet)but they surely cant always tell you how the whole incident happened

and dont forget evidence is collected by police,not witnesses or the perps involved
but of course you always trust the police and believe 100% of what they say right?
evidence is secured by police, not defense attorneys. evidence is only as good as how the police want to store it,remove,delete,add, or implicate it
You are nieve if you think that when a dept knows their officers have done wrong that they sometimes clearly try to cover their ass. Criminals are bad people,but cops surely arent always 100% honest. if so you would never hear about officer wrongdoings or cops getting arrested. Either side can lie. It just that jurors tend to believe whatever the police tell them


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

naw,forensics didnt prove exactly what happened. that's still a he say she say

^^^
Nope, sorry. 
Forensics show that when the officer's gun went off for the first time while the officer was still in his vehicle, the GSR on the perp's hand showed that it was only inches away from the muzzle conclusively showing that he had reached inside the vehicle to grab the officer's gun. They were never that close again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> naw,forensics didnt prove exactly what happened. that's still a he say she say
> 
> ^^^
> Nope, sorry.
> Forensics show that when the officer's gun went off for the first time while the officer was still in his vehicle, the GSR on the perp's hand showed that it was only inches away from the muzzle conclusively showing that he had reached inside the vehicle to grab the officer's gun. They were never that close again.


it just shows the distance
you cant say brown reached for the gun
all it says is that IT WAS ONLY INCHES AWAY
doesnt mean he reached for it,just says the distance
meaning the officer could stick the gun out the window and browns hands still be inches away
also brown hands could have been close not to grab for the gun, but up in defense of the gun fire
brown hands could have been in the vehicle,but clearly doesnt say/prove he was reaching for a gun.is the gun the only thing inside a police car? there seats,seatbelts,dashboard,handcuffs,etc,plently of things. does not 100% he was reaching FOR THE GUN at all
forensics define evidence
but the surely cannot always tell exactly what happened. only video or eyewitnesses can do that

either way, the last shots that actually killed brown, were EXCESSIVE. clearly he could not have been going for the gun when the officer stepped outside the car. brown died not at the car where he supposedly was going for the gun, but a short distance away. clearly you dont think brown was wrestling with the officer for his gun from the instant you claim he stuck his hands to the window all the way to cop getting out the car and to the spot where brown died now do you????????


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> it just shows the distance
> you cant say brown reached for the gun
> all it says is that IT WAS ONLY INCHES AWAY
> doesnt mean he reached for it,just says the distance
> ...


^^^
Whatever. 
Talk to the hand.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Whatever.
> Talk to the hand.


you know im right
please dont try to say forensics => video


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I would argue that lack of attention is more deadly than speeding. I find there are plenty of people that drive the speed limit, but have no situational awareness. I almost always drive 5-10 mph over the limit on the freeway, but I am constantly checking mirrors and looking ahead, anticipating traffic. How often do you see people driving down the street, just staring straight ahead?


It's called awareness coupled with defensive driving. Left lane campers are among the worst offenders. Never look in their rearvies to see a parade of traffic behind them.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

One time a cop pulled me over for running a stop sign. He said, "Didn't you see the stop sign?" I said, "Yeah, but I don't believe everything I read."


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Lidman said:


> One time a cop pulled me over for running a stop sign. He said, "Didn't you see the stop sign?" I said, "Yeah, but I don't believe everything I read."


Cop pulls me over for goin down a one way street- says"didn't you see the arrow??- I say arrow?? I didn't even see the Indian"- - badabing!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Cop pulls me over for goin down a one way street- says"didn't you see the arrow??- I say arrow?? I didn't even see the Indian"- - badabing!


lol good one!!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

So did anyone get out of their ticket for a snappy response to a cop's question?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

OCBob said:


> So did anyone get out of their ticket for a snappy response to a cop's question?


Absolutely!! Just so happens that my officer was a big fan of comedian Steven Wright. What a coincidence~~~


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Cop pulls me over for goin down a one way street- says"didn't you see the arrow??- I say arrow?? I didn't even see the Indian"- - badabing!


LMFAO!! Very Good!!.....


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Cop pulls me over for goin down a one way street- says"didn't you see the arrow??- I say arrow?? I didn't even see the Indian"- - badabing!


Cop says "don't you know this is a one-way road?" You say "I was only going one-way dumbass!" Badaboom.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

In every situation I show nothing BUT respect for cops. Most times they show it back and its cordial however there have been a number of times when it has not. Once I almost got shot for getting my license out of my pocket when I was asked for it - never had that happened before or since. My contact with the police is fairly infrequent - average maybe twice a year though no tickets since 2007 - here in DFW but depending on the city I'm in, the time of day, and the area I have a fairly good idea what the mentality of the officers on duty can range from. Highland park in the day light? Kind and helpful. Great guys. East Dallas at night? Coin flip, either helpful and cool or complete ass holes looking to cause you grief. West Arlington? Over aggressive ass holes. South Arlington? All seem to be great folks. 

Most cops are great men and women but men and women are human beings capable of all the inherent dumbassery that regular folks are. They aren't Jesus. Therefore anyone making blanket claims about them or any other ethnic group, class, or political group is either a moron who should be dismissed or is too close to the situation to have their opinion counted.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> is it a state law to let them know you have a permit?
> or is it a state law to let them know you have a permit AND a weapon on you at the time?
> 
> I ask because you said you "have a CCW", as in a permit
> ...


Here in my state, TN, it comes up when they run your license, and most reputable CCW classes advise you to notify immediately. Don't want anyone getting the wrong idea when guns are involved. One excitable dude, and things go to shit.

Not saying something, regardless of requirement, seems unnecessarily risky to me.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

D.C. cops dont give two shits about anything as long as you dont ram your vehicle in to a Government building. Playing LOUD music at 12am in your car as you drive by the White House, .... no one gives a shit.

If i performed same illegal u-turns, left turns, right turns, ignored every posted sign in the State of MD, i would have permanently lost my license with a 10 year sentence, with no chance of parole with extreme prejudice.

Me waiting at a red traffic light for 3 min for light to turn green. it should have turned green after 30sec.
Cop car is 5 feet behind me parked on the curb.
me; officer, the light is broken, ive been here for 3 min and there are now 5 cars behind me. (its 11pm at night).
cop; ...looks around...."the sensor is broken, go for it, i got you".
me; thanks officer, have a good night.


----------

